# List of Salvage Yards for Parts



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.bikersindex.com/junkyards.html

Listed by State


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for posting information..


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Half of the Canadian links don't work, but still nice to have a list!!


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

I had no control over them just found the page but know these work mainly bike and Canadian parts but some wreck anything to make a buck..

> http://www.rpm-cycle.com/
> http://www.woodys-cycles.com/
> http://www.angelfire.com/biz2/nckcycle/ 
> http://www.peterborocyclesalvage.com/ 
> http://www.portsideent.com/ 
> http://www.bikeyard.com/ 
> http://www.ciaccess.com/shaun/
> http://www.zdenocycle.ca/ 
> http://www.ultimate-cycle.com/
> http://www.mikesbikes.ca/
> http://www.cyclesalvagecanada.com/ 
> http://www.nckcycle.com/ 
> http://www.motorsmart.com/recycle.htm 
> http://www.soniccycle.com/ 
> http://www.offroadcycle.on.ca/
> http://www.motocamj.ca/index.php?lang=en 
> http://motos.pintendreautos.com/maitrea.html


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

^^^ Nice!! ^^^


----------



## billythecow (May 25, 2009)

anyone know of any in edmonton alberta, canada?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

if anyone does, it's mrkd1. He's totally canadian eh!


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

For sure..EH! got to go, have my back bacon and beer waiting..

http://www.mikesbikes.ca/ AB
http://www.muddymotors.ca/index.asp BC
http://www.quadpro.ca/en/index.php QC
http://www.btsp.ca/ ON


----------

